# iTunes Radio



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I opened iTunes on my MBP -- and there was iTunes Radio!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about the radio. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------

